# My Wii has started pulsing



## PacificOcean (Jul 15, 2008)

The blue light when you put the disc in has started pulsing when in standby.

It's very distracting as it's under the TV in my field of vision.

Has anyone elses started doing this ?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

It means you've got an update waiting


----------



## electroplated (Jul 15, 2008)

that means you have a new message - read your messages and it'll stop


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 15, 2008)

Or even turn it off...


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 15, 2008)

Ta.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine does the same. I leave everything on standby so at any given time I can give a cursory look around the room and make sure everything still works


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2008)

electroplated said:


> that means you have a new message - read your messages and it'll stop


Specifically it means you've received an 'official' message from Nintendo.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 16, 2008)

I always unplug mine as the stupid light bugs me. And I don't want to update as apparently it blocks the Freeloader disc & 'Twilight Princess homebrew exploit' from working.


----------

